# Talk me out of getting English angora rabbits



## hcppam (Mar 8, 2012)

I am thinking of getting a couple of rabbits, first I was going to get meat rabbits, but knew there was no way I would kill them when it came down to it...So I then moved to getting good, show quality Angoras Maybe English.  Is there a market out there for papered bunnies and or fiber, so It will off set the feed. Thanks


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 8, 2012)

They are to much work.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 8, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> They are to much work.


All or just angora breeds? thanks


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 9, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> hemet dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the Angoras. Always getting mats or brush twice a day.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2012)

I have to agree that unless you *know* you'll have time to groom them daily...forget it.

I got too busy to keep ours up like they needed so we sold them.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 9, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have to agree that unless you *know* you'll have time to groom them daily...forget it.
> 
> I got too busy to keep ours up like they needed so we sold them.


Thanks


----------



## MyLittleParadise (Mar 11, 2012)

They're too much work. Just because you have meat rabbits doesn't mean you have to kill them. We sell ours to the feed store and kids take them home as pets.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok...angoras are a lot of work in the grooming department!  they also require GOOD (high protein) feed for good fiber production.  If you plan on harvesting the fiber for sale...then you need to determine if the market for the fiber exists in your area...or would you sell online.  either way...suggest researching the market and pricing etc.  you would also need to determine what 'harvesting' method (plucking vs. cutting) and the work associated with both.  also...depending on what type of angora - some you HAVE to cut because they don't just shed/blow their coats.  dont' forget the angoras are more likely to suffer from 'fur block' and must be on a high fiber diet to help prevent it.  

all in all they have very sweet personalities...and are a LOT of work!  to really command a decent price for the fiber...you'd have to produce GOOD/excellent quality fiber which comes down to genetics and rabbit husbandry.  if you're considering an angora...i highly recommend doing a lot of research and being honest with yourself on how much time/attention you're willing to put into it.  they are sweeties tho...and have the cutest, fluffiest little faces...and are adorable!  

either way...good luck!  (meaties are also sweeties too...and you could always 'outsource' the dispatching/processing).


----------



## SarahMelisse (Mar 12, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> hcppam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bit of an exaggeration. More like 2-3 times a week. I love my angoras and it only takes me a few minutes per rabbit to groom twice a week. Sure it's a time commitment, but if you have the time and they are what you really want, then why not? I feel like the enabling devil on your shoulder compared to all these other comments...


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 12, 2012)

> I love my angoras and it only takes me a few minutes per rabbit to groom twice a week. Sure it's a time commitment, but if you have the time and they are what you really want, then why not? I feel like the enabling devil on your shoulder compared to all these other comments...


Agree 100%!


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 12, 2012)

SarahMelisse said:
			
		

> hemet dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She asked to be talked out of getting Angoras, and I was doing my best.


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just got a French Angora, the lady we bought him from didn't brush him or anything and we had to cut all of his hair off.


----------

